# Mitutoyo 515-510 Height Master



## Hankbot (Oct 8, 2013)

So I made an awesome score today.  In addition to; a 0-1 Brown and Sharpe blade mic, a .00005" graduation Brown and Sharpe 8204-011 dial indicator (no joke, .002" range), a couple of carbide insert lathe toolholders, and a brazed carbide spade bit blank (this has me thinking of lots of crazy counterbore profiles I could make); I also purchased a 24" Height Master.

I originally went for the height master, but dug around and picked up the rest. So heres the part where everyone curses my luck.  The tools other than the height master were $100. The height master was $150 and fully functional.           :winner:


The only 24" used height master on ebay was non-working, and $700. New 515-510's sell on Amazon for $7960.

I have officially worn out my luck for the year.  I'll try and get pictures posted tomorrow.


----------



## Hankbot (Oct 22, 2013)

A couple of pictures as promised, although very late.  Part of the delay came from the fact that the site doesn't like my tablet for making posts, and thats how I do 95% of my web surfing.  The picture of the height master includes the cast iron surface plate that I bought from the same guy.  It's 19"x19"x3" solid cast iron, of unknown flatness, although it was blued and ground at some point in the past.  I picked the plate up for $75. 











Here's the dial indicator that splits a gnats a$$. Not bad for $30.




I'm going to try and get a post in over at the knifemaking thread, finally got started on a project I've been wanting to do for about 9 months. Still some deburring to do on the back of this handle side, but its a good start.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 22, 2013)

You weren't facing the guy when you paid him were you. :lmao: I would not have been able to keep a straight face. Amazing buy.  Well done.

 "Billy G"


----------

